# Altitude 730 msl vs. 770 msl (2016)



## Publikumsliebli (15. Juni 2017)

Servus, ich will mir ein Altitude für den Bikepark und gelegentlich kurze Touren kaufen.

Eigentlich bin ich nicht sehr anspruchsvoll was Ausstattung angeht, aber die 12,5 kg vom 770 msl reizen mich schon sehr im Vergleich zu den 14,1 vom 730 msl.

Könnt ihr mir sagen, was das 770er so viel leichter macht? Vielleicht lohnt es sich, das 730 zu kaufen und ein paar Teile auszutauschen? Optisch gefällt mir das gelbe sowieso besser..

730 msl neu wäre 2200€ und 770 msl gebraucht 2800€

Hier die Daten der Bikes:

http://www.biker-boarder.de/shopwar...2016-green-Mountainbike_detail_99375_108.html



http://www.biker-boarder.de/shopwar...carbon-red-Mountainbike_detail_99396_108.html

Merci und schönen Feiertag


----------



## mrwulf (15. Juni 2017)

Das 770er wird eher bei 13kg liegen, die 12,5 halte ich für einen unrealistischer Katalogwert.

 Die Ausstattung ist insbesondere bei Gabel Fox 34 Factory (ca. 1800g) und Laufradsatz (ca. 1900g) besser und leichter als beim 730MSL (Mattoc Comp ca. 2200g und LRS wird so um die 2000g wiegen). Reifen sind bei beiden Modellen gleich! 

Die Schaltung und Bremsen unterscheiden sich von der Funktion nicht wirklich (XT vs. SLX), und der Gewichtsunterschied ist glaube ich auch nicht so groß.

Die RF Aeffect Kurbel wiegt gerade mal 20g mehr als eine Turbine...die RF Turbine Kurbel sieht schicker aus, aber hat keine funktionalen Vorteile.

Das 770 MSL hat einen Carbon Hinterbau und das 730 MSL einen Aluhinterbau, welcher sogar etwas steifer als die Carbon Version ist. Durch den Carbonhinterbau des 770 MSL spart man gerade mal 150g ein...macht also nicht soooo den Unterschied.

Wenn Du den Fokus auf Bikepark richtest, sollte das 730MSL doch ausreichen. Ich persönlich würde in einen leichteren zweiten Laufradsatz inkl. Kassette für Touren investieren und hier die mitgelieferte Maxxis Bereifung tubeless aufziehen und und den standardmäßig verbauten Laufradsatz mit dicken Maxxis 2.5er DHR/DHF Reifen tubeless für Bikepark verwenden.

Also ich rechne mal zusammen:

2.200€ 730 MSL
380-700€ leichter Touren Laufradsatz inkl. Kassette (ca. 300-500g leichter)
Maxxis DHF / DHR 2.5er ca. 70-90€ für den originalen Laufradsatz Bikepark Einsatz
Tubeless Milch, Ventile und Band ca. 25-50€
wenn noch Budget über dann für 550€ eine Rock Shox Pike SA 160mm einbauen und die COMP verkaufen (somit ca. 300g leichter)

Mir gefällt das gelbe MSL auch deutlich besser.

Reichen diese Infos fürs Erste ;-)
Fragen? Fragen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Publikumsliebli (15. Juni 2017)

mrwulf schrieb:


> Das 770er wird eher bei 13kg liegen, die 12,5 halte ich für einen unrealistischer Katalogwert.
> 
> Die Ausstattung ist insbesondere bei Gabel Fox 34 Factory (ca. 1800g) und Laufradsatz (ca. 1900g) besser und leichter als beim 730MSL (Mattoc Comp ca. 2200g und LRS wird so um die 2000g wiegen). Reifen sind bei beiden Modellen gleich!
> 
> ...



Danke, das waren viele und gute Infos!
Ein zweiter Tourenlauftadsatz ist eher nichts für mich. Ich werd keine Tour fahren, bei der ich nicht auch runterbrettern kann. Zudem will ich das leichte Gewicht hauptsächlich für den Bikepark.Das war einfach zu geil wie das 790 msl beim Testen über die Strecke geflogen ist.

Bleibt also das Tubelesskit. Dickere Reifen brauch ich eigentlich gar nicht. Und Gabel.. Was muss ich denn da etwa einplanen, wenn ich die austausch? Kriegt man die Comp überhaupt verkauft wenn die nicht so toll ist?

Dann werden wenigstens unter 14kg oder kann ich beim 730 auch nichts auf die Herstellerangabe geben?

Ist dann die Frage, ob ich nicht doch einfach 600€ mehr für das gebrauchte 750 mls in die hand nehm...


----------



## Publikumsliebli (16. Juni 2017)

Und noch eine Frage zur Größe: Geht Größe M noch klar bei 1,80m wenn bergab die Priorität ist? Mir hats beim Testen Spaß gemacht, weil ichs gern wendig hab. Größe L konnte ich noch nicht ausprobieren aber ich fand die Rahmenhlhe in M für den Park schon relativ hoch.


----------



## Elefantenvogel (16. Juni 2017)

Kaufs dir in M, wenn du dich wohl gefühlt hast.


----------



## Patrice_F (17. Juni 2017)

Also ich hab das 2014er 770 umgebaut auf 1x11 mit leichterem Sattel etc. raus kam dann eine 13.2 kg inkl Pedale. Also 12.5 wiegt das 770er sicher nicht, auch das 2016er nicht. Wenn du es Tubeless machst kommst aber unter 13kg ohne Pedale.

Grösse M für 180 halte ich für zu klein, vorallem da das Alti ja nicht so lang ist. Mein Kollege fährt mit 178 ein L. Für mich mit 174 ist M gerade noch ok. Aber alles natürlich subjektiv


----------



## Publikumsliebli (18. Juni 2017)

Patrice_F schrieb:


> Also ich hab das 2014er 770 umgebaut auf 1x11 mit leichterem Sattel etc. raus kam dann eine 13.2 kg inkl Pedale. Also 12.5 wiegt das 770er sicher nicht, auch das 2016er nicht. Wenn du es Tubeless machst kommst aber unter 13kg ohne Pedale.
> 
> Grösse M für 180 halte ich für zu klein, vorallem da das Alti ja nicht so lang ist. Mein Kollege fährt mit 178 ein L. Für mich mit 174 ist M gerade noch ok. Aber alles natürlich subjektiv




hmmm, ich glaub ich teste das lieber nochmal


----------



## mrwulf (18. Juni 2017)

Hier mein Aufbau....alles zum orig. 750 MSL geändert und komme auf 12,3 inkl. Pedale. Ich glaube sehr viel leichter ohne Einschränkung des Einsatzbereichs geht nicht


----------



## Publikumsliebli (26. Juni 2017)

mrwulf schrieb:


> Hier mein Aufbau....alles zum orig. 750 MSL geändert und komme auf 12,3 inkl. Pedale. Ich glaube sehr viel leichter ohne Einschränkung des Einsatzbereichs geht nicht


geht das schon als autismus durch? :-O

nice auf jeden fall!


----------



## Publikumsliebli (6. Juli 2017)

mrwulf schrieb:


> Das 770er wird eher bei 13kg liegen, die 12,5 halte ich für einen unrealistischer Katalogwert.
> 
> Die Ausstattung ist insbesondere bei Gabel Fox 34 Factory (ca. 1800g) und Laufradsatz (ca. 1900g) besser und leichter als beim 730MSL (Mattoc Comp ca. 2200g und LRS wird so um die 2000g wiegen). Reifen sind bei beiden Modellen gleich!
> 
> ...



Hab mir übrigens das 730MSL in L gekauft.
Überlege gerade ob ich eine Fox Fit4 34 (wäre fast umsonst) reinbauen soll oder die von dir empfohlene Pike (auch gebraucht, aber kostet mich 200€ mehr. dafür 21cm Schaft)
Die Fox hat leider nur 19cm Schaft und ist gerade in einem Altitude Gr. M. Da war mir das Cockpit gefühlsmäßig zu niedrig.

Ein Spacer wäre mit der Fox noch drin. Bild ich mir das ein mit der Höhe, dass es zu niedrig ist?


----------



## Elefantenvogel (7. Juli 2017)

Bau halt nen Lenker mit mehr Rise ein...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mrwulf (7. Juli 2017)

Publikumsliebli schrieb:


> Hab mir übrigens das 730MSL in L gekauft.
> Überlege gerade ob ich eine Fox Fit4 34 (wäre fast umsonst) reinbauen soll oder die von dir empfohlene Pike (auch gebraucht, aber kostet mich 200€ mehr. dafür 21cm Schaft)
> Die Fox hat leider nur 19cm Schaft und ist gerade in einem Altitude Gr. M. Da war mir das Cockpit gefühlsmäßig zu niedrig.
> 
> Ein Spacer wäre mit der Fox noch drin. Bild ich mir das ein mit der Höhe, dass es zu niedrig ist?



Ich hab bei meinem Altitude MSL in Größe L einen 1cm Spacer unter dem Vorbau, bei einer Schaftlänge bei der verbauten Pike von 184mm.

Also sollten doch bei 190mm Schaft theoretisch 1,5cm Spacer möglich sein. Das ist schon recht viel.

Probier doch die Position mit der verbauten Mattoc und nem 1,5cm Spacer unter dem Vorbau aus - ansonsten kannst du auch einen Lenker mit mehr Rise verbauen.

Zeig mal dein neues Altitude! 

Schon aussagekräftig über die Trails gescheucht, bevor du es umbaust? 
Was wiegt es denn nun  in Echt mit der orig. Ausstattung?


----------



## Publikumsliebli (8. Juli 2017)

mrwulf schrieb:


> Ich hab bei meinem Altitude MSL in Größe L einen 1cm Spacer unter dem Vorbau, bei einer Schaftlänge bei der verbauten Pike von 184mm.
> 
> Also sollten doch bei 190mm Schaft theoretisch 1,5cm Spacer möglich sein. Das ist schon recht viel.
> 
> ...



Die Mattoc baut ca. 3cm länger unabhängig vom Schaft, deswegen ist das mit der Fox so ungewohnt.
Ich bau sie jetzt einfach mal ein und schau wie es sich mit Vorbei mit 6 grad und Lenker mit 30mm Rise anfühlt. Das kommt alles am Montag an. Und Dienstag wird dann in Livigno getestet.

Gefahren bin ich noch gar nicht damit. Dass der Vorbau und der Lenker für mich nicht klar geht, merk ich ja sofort beim Draufsitzen. 
Die Federgabel ist zu schwer und spricht nicht so schön an und ansonsten kommt erstmal nur noch der Umwerfer weg.
Foto und Gewicht kommt noch


----------



## Publikumsliebli (8. Juli 2017)

14,3kg mit pedale (360g) und anderem vorbau

und der schaft hat 18cm


----------



## Publikumsliebli (8. Juli 2017)

update: mit fox
gefühlt hätt ich sie gerne höher, aber das ist spinnerei oder? 1cm spacer sind schon drin. bei 1,80 muss das dann vorne hoch genug sein oder?


----------



## Publikumsliebli (8. Juli 2017)

renthal fatbar carbon mit 30mm rise kommt am montag.
meinst du der gibt mir nochmal ein bisschen höhe?
bei dem serienmäßigen lenker steht keine angabe zum rise aber der sieht auch schon hoch aus

Rocky Mountain Five15 XC 31.8mm x 760mm x 5° Sweep

zwischen schaftende und vorbauende hab ich jetzt aber 7mm platz 


wobei ich gerade merke, dass meine gekaufte 34 fit4 eine 34 ctd ist.
ich glaube das sollte ich reklamieren


----------

